# AFI Fellows 2009



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys!

So being that results are being handed and delivered, I think it would be great to get onto the planning and sharing for all fellows of this coming Fall.

Housing?
Funding?
LA Madness?
etc...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Avi,

I think we could begin by introducing ourselves.

My name is Filipe Domiano, I'm 25, I'm from Brazil and I'm a screenwriting fellow.

I have absolutely no clue about housing so any tips would be really great.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 18, 2009)

Well Hi Filipe and Jake!

My name is Avi Quijada, I'm 27 (and now apparently the oldest ) i'm from Caracas, Venezuela. I'm a Producing Fellow.

I'm trying to get to Cali around mid July, I might probably have some work to do over there for my current job during those months so I'll be around... and have been looking at housing around the Los Feliz area which is kind of ideal since AFI would be just a few steps away.

I'm also thinking of sharing, I might have 2 roommates in mind already.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Fortunately I've been granted a scholarship from Fulbright so I'm beyond thankful that I don't have to worry about financing.

I'll check the website, JG, thanks. I know nothing about LA, but people have been saying Los Feliz is a great place to live. (Too bad it's far from the beach... hehehe)

I also assume most people have cars, right? Or can you make do with public transportation?

(JG, being from Austin, have you considered UT MFA? I've heard it's awesome!)


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

> I've been practicing brazilian jiu jitsu for a couple years now and I really like it. Have you studied any at all?



Actually I haven't, but I've practiced boxing for a couple of years. 

Why have you chosen AFI particularly? I'm just curious since I might have to decide between AFI and some other school.


----------



## carhyu (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, Fullbright scholar in the house! That's so cool you don't have to worry about funding..


----------



## carhyu (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you guys already locking down housing?? I guess I should get on CL soon.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey, guys; nice to have a space to talk amongst ourselves.  (I feel awful for the people who went through the same stuff but didn't get in...)  Anyway, thanks for starting the thread, Avi.

My name is Rod Peyton, and I'm a Screenwriting Fellow.  I'm 28 years old, and will be coming to LA from Minneapolis, MN.  

In regards to housing, my wife and I are keeping an eye on apartments, and playing a delicate balancing act with the transition out of our current jobs.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Jake. It makes totally sense.


----------



## dumbdoggie (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I'm a cinematography fellow for 2009 ... just got my acceptance along with you guys.  High-five.

I'm interested in being kept in the loop for housing.  I'm relocating from New Zealand which is a bit complicated to begin with and won't have much time in August.  I don't really know LA very well either so could use some advice on the best areas to live near school.

If interested I'm up for looking for places together or at the very least sharing some leads.  It'd be good to have a place to shuttle to stepping off the plane.

Michael


----------



## AviQ (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi michael, hi everybody!

In response to your housing question, I've been recomended, Los Feliz, Hollywood and Silver Lake if you have a car.

i'll be sure to keep you guys informed if I get any other info, but I think the Cali located felows can actually give us more light into it!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations Michael!
My sister has just returned from a cruise around NZ. She just loved it!


----------



## carhyu (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey all! Avi, Michael, if any of you guys find any good housing, please do post any leads. I'd love to find roommates too =)


 The summer will be here before we know it. I don't know LA very much, but I'm sure we'll get acquainted sooner than we know it.

Also, is anyone taking out the tuition on all loans? For some reason I got nervous in the interview when they said, some people can't attend because they don't have enough money to cover the tuition. That could be me!

For anyone interested, I found www.scholarships.com has a lot of matches if you need extra funding..

-Carol


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't worry, Carol, I'm sure you'll figure it out!


----------



## eliya (Mar 19, 2009)

hi there
I am Eliya... just had my interview this monday... did all of you guys got your answers already?
does any of you know of funds that are still open? 
and AVI -  R you Israeli as well ? are you in the US already?


----------



## carhyu (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Eliya! I think most if not all of us got decisions already. 

Filipe, thanks! You're right, the ducks will all line up soon enough!


----------



## ChristopherB (Mar 19, 2009)

Greetings to All,

My name is Christopher Babers. I'm 28. I'm joining the fellows this year in the cinematography MFA program. HIGH FIVE, Michael. 

This is really great to have a forum like this to connect with the incoming class. Congrats to everyone accepted so far...

Since I'm from Los Angeles. Maybe I can key you in on the geography around AFI...by no means am I the authority on how to get around L.A., but perhaps I can be of some assistance.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by eliya:
> hi there
> I am Eliya... just had my interview this monday... did all of you guys got your answers already?
> does any of you know of funds that are still open?
> and AVI -  R you Israeli as well ? are you in the US already?



Hi Eliya!

No I'm Venezuelan, AVI stands for my 2 birth names, that I don't use (Ana Virginia)
But its nice to meet you!
I get that confussion all the time!

Avi


----------



## wyeth1913 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

My name is Max Wyeth and I am finishing up my undergrd in MO this May and will be attending the AFI as a producing fellow this fall. Looking forward to meeting/working with all of you!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys,

does anyone know when classes start? I read somewhere that classes last year started on August 18th, but aren't classes supposed to start in September? 

And one more thing: we have full classes during the summer terms, right? That's why they say it's a "five semester program", isn't it?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome, Max!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Filipe, I'm fairly sure that we get summers off (though I am sure most of us will continue to be quite involved on projects) except for the summer immediately following our graduation during which the screenwriters are given advice on how to pitch and then AFI arranges some event where we pitch our stuff to industry types, but I may be wrong.  I do hope we have summers off though, because I would like to earn some money in the next couple years!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope you're right, Jake. I'll try to find out where I came across that (hopefully mistaken) information.

But do classes really start in mid-August?


----------



## Hernan (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everybody, my name is Hernan, i'm from mexico, I applied for the directing program, I had my interview last friday, and I thought it went well, but i havent had a call back yet, should I be worried? anyone else going for the directing program?


----------



## mkench (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Hernan,

I don't know for certain, but I'm pretty sure director are amongst the last to hear anything.  The website says April 15th, so you should know somewhere around then.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> does anyone know when classes start? I read somewhere that classes last year started on August 18th, but aren't classes supposed to start in September?


I just got my acceptance letter in the mail.  It looks like registration for Fall semester is August 20th.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 20, 2009)

By "registration", it means we have to be there by that date, right?

Pardon my ignorance on the matter!


----------



## ezgi (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Hernan,

My name is Ezgi from Turkey,Istanbul..I have also applied for the directing program. had my interview on monday..my interview was not well I guess..but you shouldnt be worried that you havent had the call yet because I remember peter mandel said stg at my interview that they will let the directing applicants to know the final results in a month, I mean we probably have to wait till 15th of april and plus there is also a waiting list thing, if they take any applicants to the waiting list the torture will be a little bit longer like the first days of may I guess.

btw, congratulations and best of luck to you  
also congratulations to all of 2009 AFI fellows!!


----------



## Hernan (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks ezgi, good luck to you too, I guess the next couple of week will be torture for us then LOL. Best of luck to everybody! hang in there.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> By "registration", it means we have to be there by that date, right?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance on the matter!


The way I recall it is that "registration" is essentially the first day you must be on campus.  I don't know the details off the top of my head, but I believe we start "boot camp" very shortly thereafter.


----------



## eliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey AVI
Sorry for the confusion. won't do it again 

and also in responce to  EZGI:
" I mean we probably have to wait till 15th of april and plus there is also a waiting list thing, if they take any applicants to the waiting list the torture will be a little bit longer like the first days of may I guess."

I got out out of waiting list on mid June last year... when it was already too late for any scholarships and had to decline my seat... and therefore there must be someone who got the notification even later 

So any of you who get into the waiting-list should continue work on funds even if the waiting is long 
They are not saving your spot to next year and you have to do the all process from the begining - like I did [they only reduces some of the documents you need to submit when you apply] now waiting for their final decision  for directing... again


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi I my name is Ryan and I've been waitlisted for screenwriting.  I am also waiting for USC's response, but AFI is my #1 pick.  Ellya, I appreciate your post, it is encouraging. I hope you get in after what you had to go through last year. 

I wanted to introduce myself to everyone, after lurking here a while. Congrats to all those fellows already in and to those in a similar position as mine, keep the faith.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey eliya and Ryan, good luck to you both!

Ryan, why are you chosing AFI over USC? Just curious, since I'm also waiting to hear from USC.


----------



## eliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there
Do any of you know of funds still available? 
will do every thing to make it happening this time


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Mar 22, 2009)

Filipe, perhaps I'm going in "half cocked", but aside from just the whole concept of AFI as an institution, it just seems like the right fit for me.  The conservatory approach and the intimate setting are appealing, as is the whole idea of assembling a crew and going through "boot camp" together.  However, I must confess, though I had a film teacher here in North Carolina who was a MFA Directing from USC, I don't have much more experience/knowledge.

Honestly, I'll be grateful and excited to get into either one, but the feeling I got at the AFI campus was very cool.  It seemed like a old and somewhat dank building, but with so much character and with so many great writers and filmmakers having passed through those halls.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for your input, Ryan.

I'm thrilled with AFI, from everything I've read and from other people's opinions.

As I'm still waiting on USC, I was just trying to antecipate a choice I might have to make. Adn since I'll probably won't be able to visit the schools before deciding, all opinions are very helpful.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Mar 22, 2009)

Honestly Filipe, both schools are probably the #1 and #2 film schools in the world (depending on who you ask), so either way you are bound to be exposed the elements conducive to your success.  In the madness of this application process, I forget to be grateful that I am worrying about which "best of the best" film schools I'll get in.  I know my passion often gets the better of me, but these choices and realities we are faced with are other people's wildest dreams.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 22, 2009)

You're totally right, Ryan. I'm sure any of the schools (USC, UCLA, AFI, NYU...) are all amazing and I will learn an awful lot in any of them. If I ever come to the point of having to choose, there's no way I can't go wrong with them.
That said, it's always hard to make a choice!


----------



## Kretze (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everybody!
My name is Pau and I am from Barcelona. I just have been accepted as a AFI Screenwriting Fellow. I am very excited but I have to find funding, but I just called the AFI Financial Aid and they told me to wait until I recieve the official acceptance letter to follow their instructions. 
I have seen the steps that American citizens have to follow to get scolarships and funds, but I don't know the real possibilities that I have as an international student. 

Does anybody know something more than what they say in their website?

Thank you very much! It is so nice to meet you guys!


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello guys! I'm Dani from Madrid and I've just been accepted to the Producing program.

Pau, congratulations on being accepted and it's nice to "meet" another Spanish person! When are you planning to move to LA? Do you already have plans for housing? I'm also curious about fuding for us international students. I'll try and find out anything and let you know.

Anyway, I'll stay in touch trough this forum.

Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Kretze (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey DANI!
Wow, it is such a great thing to find another Spanish student being accepted! The truth is that I am waiting to find some financial possibilities from AFI since the scolarships given here in Spain are not for 2009-2010 course. 
All I know is that I am currently working so probably I won't be able to come to LA until summer, so I will try to figure things out during this months.

Let's see what happens!

I hope everything ends well so I can come to LA and have this wonderful experience!

Keep in touch Dani!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Pau,

congratulations! Looking forward to meet you in class next semester. 

Congrats, to you too, Dani!

And good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 23, 2009)

Pau and Dani: congrats to both; I imagine you'll both bring a lot to the table.

I'm excited to see what our international class will create on screen!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

We'll rock! 

Rod, to tell you the truth, writing scripts in a foreign language is something I have been enjoying way more than I had anticipated.


----------



## Brian Andrews (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone

My name is Brian, I was accepted as a 2009 Screenwriting Fellow.  Just wanted to congratulate everyone and say hi!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Brian, congratulations! Looking forward to knowing you!

Wanna share a little bit about yourself?


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats, Brian; looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Brian Andrews (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm coming from Baltimore, looking to do a road trip across the country before heading into LA for the semester.  Also still waiting to hear from USC...

I'm really looking forward to working with everyone!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys.  It's nice to see more people introducing themselves here.  I'm looking forward to meeting all of you as well.


----------



## Kretze (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I have seen a lot of international applicants, which is great! But I don't know if all of you guys are going to AFI with a scolarship or some kind of specail funding. I just wanted to ask if anybody knows about some financial help given to international students?

Thank you very much for your help!

I would really like to work with all of you guys!


----------



## wyeth1913 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys, has anyone started looking for places to live?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 25, 2009)

Not yet wyeth. I suppose I'll wait till I get there.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm keeping an eye on prices and availability, but probably won't try to nail anything down for a few more months.  (My wife and I are still getting our house ready to sell.)


----------



## AviQ (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys!

Man I lost track of who's new, who I've congratulated, I know there are fellow producers that got in that I haven't talked to but heh! CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!

Has any of you international students started to process the I-20 visa or in any case have any info about it??


----------



## Filipe (Mar 25, 2009)

Not yet, but I'm reaaaaaly not antecipating any problems with that!


----------



## AviQ (Mar 25, 2009)

I processed an I-20 for when i was an exchange student, and they sent me this pink piece of paper and you basically have to go into the consulate and validate it, now, Filipe, I don't know how things are in Brazil but here it takes MONTHS if not a year to get an appointment for the regular visa, how are things over there?
Do you think that we get treated in the same lot?


----------



## pospanna (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings Everybody, 

My name is Azra Mehic and I'm from Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina. I'm joining Conservatory fellows in the Producing program this year.

I've just discovered this precious forum! Tips about funding for international students as well as for housing are  v e r y  welcome. 
I've never been to LA and I planned to arrive in the last week of July. 

Congratulations to everyone accepted so far! Special greetings to my future classmates Avi, Max and Dani!

P.S. 
Avi, don't complain about being the oldest - I'm 28 in two weeks.


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome Azra! Nice meet another Producing future classmate!

I also welcome tips for funding and housing...like you, I've never been to LA and I hope I don't have too many problems finding a place to live this summer!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 26, 2009)

MovieLover,

From what I understand, Los Feliz and Silver Lake are the most affordable/convenient places to live for AFI fellows.  I'm looking too.


----------



## Faaa (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi!!most of the scholarships are for Fall 2010, I got one and I have applied last year. Let's try Caixa Galicia, Becas de FormaciÃ³n Ministerio  de Cultura, and private cultural foundations..
Suerte!



> Originally posted by Kretze:
> Hi everybody!
> My name is Pau and I am from Barcelona. I just have been accepted as a AFI Screenwriting Fellow. I am very excited but I have to find funding, but I just called the AFI Financial Aid and they told me to wait until I recieve the official acceptance letter to follow their instructions.
> I have seen the steps that American citizens have to follow to get scolarships and funds, but I don't know the real possibilities that I have as an international student.
> ...


----------



## Kretze (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi FAAA!
I know that most of the scholarships ar for Fall 2010, and that is why I am so worried. I wanted to try with Caixa Galicia, in fact I presented my application form, but I recieved an email form them telling that my specialization (a Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting) was not among the categories that they award with the scholarship.
It is quite weird because there has been a lot of people who has studied arts or artistic disciplines that has told me to aplly for these scholarships.

But hey, thanks anyway!

What is your specialization?

Good luck!!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on the acceptance, Azra!  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## guynoir (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Everyone.
Guy here, from Canada, Cinematography fellow 2009.  As with all of you, I am dealing with the usual paperwork, funding, housing requirements.

I am trying to catch up on the boards here.  

In the meantime, congratulations to all of the other fellows.  Hope we can get all of this figured out.

g.


----------



## ProfUnrath (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, guy; congrats on being accepted - I'll look forward to seeing you in LA.


----------



## carhyu (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/new...Youre-Out.html?yhp=1

I was thinking when I got that acceptance email that it could be mistake. I can't believe this happened. I feel so bad for these students..


----------



## Filipe (Apr 1, 2009)

Man, that's awful! This is one's biggest fear. Together with being burried alive, I guess...


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you guys have facebook?

Feel free to find me there: Filipe Domiano - fdomianoatgmaildotcom


----------



## JG86 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys.  I saw that the 2008 AFI fellows created a group on facebook ahead of their arrival on campus and I've done the same thing for 2009:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=62558623308


----------



## MovieLover (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey great idea! I'll see you guys there!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds good, Jake; thanks for doing that.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys! My name is Lulu and I will be attending AFi for the 2009 fall class as a Production fellow. I am so excited to meet everyone and make the creative connections. I am actually from L.A., but have been living in Miami for the past 2 years... so for any of you who will need a little showing around I can help you!


----------



## carhyu (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Lulu! Can't wait to meet you all! 

Hey Filipe, did you make your choice between AFI and USC yet?? 

Thanks for opening up that FB group! If any of you are lookign for housing with another incoming AFI student, there's a questionnaire being circulated until July 31st. I can email it to you!


----------



## Lulu (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know about how long it takes to hear back from AFI if you have filled out a FASFA?
Thanks!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Carhyu,

I haven't been accepted to USC (yet?), so no choice to make so far. But at this point, I'm 90% sure I'm going to AFI.


----------



## carhyu (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Filipe! I hope you come to AFI =D

I'm still waiting for that financial aid letter. But it should be sent out soon.


----------



## Faaa (Apr 9, 2009)

Hola

I will attending cinematography!Have you tried La Caixa, Fulbright, Caja Madrid?You may find also some links on AFI website about grants for international students...
With your acceptance in your hand should be easier to get a scholarship!

About Caixa Galicia I guess they ignore film is an art..I know people who didnÂ´t get it and they all were filmmaking fellows
Good luck


> Originally posted by Kretze:
> Hi FAAA!
> I know that most of the scholarships ar for Fall 2010, and that is why I am so worried. I wanted to try with Caixa Galicia, in fact I presented my application form, but I recieved an email form them telling that my specialization (a Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting) was not among the categories that they award with the scholarship.
> It is quite weird because there has been a lot of people who has studied arts or artistic disciplines that has told me to aplly for these scholarships.
> ...


----------



## brighteyes (Apr 9, 2009)

Editing applicants - I just got my acceptance email today! So if you haven't heard, news is coming soon!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

oh god.. did you just get it? how long ago?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 9, 2009)

Let the tension begins!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 9, 2009)

BTW< congratulations Brighteyes!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

oh yeah - congrats brighteyes! I got too caught up in my own freaking out to remember to say that


----------



## ezgi (Apr 9, 2009)

congratss brighteyes!!! that's great news..
tabby hang in there!

I read some of the directing applicants received an e mail last nite saying stg like, we know you got answers from other places, ours will come on April 15th.. brighteyes did you also get stg like that before your acceptance mail?

I think maybe they're only sending it to directing applicants and I haven't get anything like that..I don't know how to interpret it..but I don't think that it's a good sign not to get it


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks ez - you too!! I think there was a theory that people who applied to other schools - like usc or ucla im guessing, which have early deadlines for telling them if you want to go there or not - got the email.  It's possible, since they do ask you where else you applied on the afi app.  I originally thought it was an "all directors" thing too, but who knows? did you apply to usc or ucla too?


----------



## jean-paul (Apr 9, 2009)

For the Production Designers out there - it seems that notices are now going out. I just got my acceptance letter by email today!


----------



## carhyu (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats Bright eyes and Jean-Paul! 

Hey Ez! Tabbycat! Don't worry, it's not over yet! I kept thinking I didn't get any kind of email like the rest were, but it eventually came. Ezgi! I was like you too, in that I only applied to AFI, so I was way too nervous in that interview. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats to brighteyes and jean-paul!  The crew's starting to come together!


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 11, 2009)

yes there AFI Fellows. I was accepted to the Director's program on Thursday afternoon ( April 9th ). Anyone else heard?


----------



## ezgi (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks carol! you're right it's not over yet..

jack- this is great! I think you're the first director that got accepted in this forum!!


----------



## brighteyes (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is my email: On behalf of the Admissions Committee of the AFI Conservatory, congratulations on your acceptance as a Editing Fellow for the fall of 2009. The 2009-2010 Conservatory year should prove to be an exciting and eminently rewarding one for all of us. We are delighted that you will be joining the AFI program.

An official AFI Conservatory acceptance letter will follow, along with the confirmation of acceptance letter, via US Mail.

Please reply to confirm e-mail receipt.  Again, Congratulations.

 I just realize I forgot to reply to the email. Whoops! Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## elliefent (Apr 11, 2009)

What's up guys! Future AFI Cinematography Fellow joining the group, also hailing from the ATX!!! 

I look forward to meeting all of you and spending what will hopefully be some of the most ass-kickingest 2 years we've ever had!


----------



## JG86 (Apr 11, 2009)

elliefent,

Congratulations!  It's nice to know I'll have someone to talk about how much I miss Austin with in the fall.

-Jake


----------



## elliefent (Apr 11, 2009)

Jake,

we should get together for some drinks while we're both still here!  I know I'm going to enjoy my summer to the fullest and savor the last days of sweet sweet austin-ness til the bitter end.  And with all this rain, the "toobing" should be supreme this year!

-ellie



> Originally posted by JG86:
> elliefent,
> 
> Congratulations!  It's nice to know I'll have someone to talk about how much I miss Austin with in the fall.
> ...


----------



## carhyu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Ellie,

You made me think of something. I've been feeling nervous as hell, like oh, it's going to be so hard, and stressful. I haven't even remembered the you're so right.  It's going to be the most exhilarating 2 years of our lives! Thanks for that!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats, ellie!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 12, 2009)

carhyu - I might have missed it in earlier posts, but what discipline are you in?


----------



## ChristopherB (Apr 12, 2009)

JG, Avi, Felipe, Prof, brighteyes, pos, movie lover, Kret, Ellie, Faaa, Guy, Cary, Lu, Brian, Wyeth, Doggie, Jack, Jean”¦CONGRATS to you all for getting in”¦(whew!!! I hope I got everyone so far). My apologies for missing anyone else who's been accepted as well”¦ 

To re-introduce myself, My name's Chris and I'm going to be a cinematography fellow coming into the fold. I popped in about a month ago (lol”¦page 1) and it seems this group is growing quite a bit now. 

I can't agree with you more Prof., It looks like everyone is coming together. I'm truly excited for all of us to make excellent 
strides during our upcoming 2 year tenure at AFI.

I offered it up once and I'll do so again”¦
Being from Los Angeles, I'd like to offer up any assistance 
(advice, info, NOT MONEY    , etc.)to help in your transitions out here. 

We should all endeavor to get together before DAY 1 as a few others have mentioned in this forum. Again, all my best to everyone and I'm truly honored to be apart of this diverse incoming class of filmmakers.

P.S. - I am wishing all luck to Hong, Tabby, Ezgi, Eliya, Hernan, Ryan, and all others waiting to hear back!!! Keep that positivity flowing. 

C


----------



## JG86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris,

I'll be in LA all summer before we start in August and I certainly agree that we should have some kind of get together before Day 1. 

-Jake


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm planning on getting to the Southland at the start of August - or "when I throw off the shackles of my office job and leave Minnesota for ever," as I've taken to calling it.   

It would be great to get together.  I believe my high school marching band was bigger than the total student count at AFI, so we're lucky to not be at a big university.   It'll be great to start discussing things and learning from one another.


----------



## ChristopherB (Apr 12, 2009)

Great!!! We should consider organizing something official for Late July/Early August. I've noticed the official meet and greet they had at USC. We should put on something similar that is Officially Unofficial...



Btw, we're definitely lucky. We really will get the opportunity to develop close working relationships as a result of such a small student body. I've been obsessed lately in checking out other alumni of AFI, and I notice a recurring theme with Alums working together long down the road (i.e. Darren Aronofsky / Matthew Libatique). I'm hoping we all forge tight bonds. 

I can't say it enough...but I'm so honored to be in the company of Alums and future AFI'ers. 

C


----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys! Congrats to all the official fellows! And good luck to all the others... I definitely agree that we should all meet up for a happy hour or something of the sort before day 1 of this madness begins..


----------



## carhyu (Apr 13, 2009)

Ditto on that Chris. I've always benefited from a small class size. And I'd love to get together and meet you all beforehand! 

There's a questionnaire going around through admissions for anyone that's looking for other students to house with. If anyone's interested, you should sign up before July 31.

Hi Rod, I'm a Producing Fellow. =) 

-Carol


----------



## Nilo (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello to all,
my name is Nilo and I'm from Barcelona.
I just discovered this forum and I want to congratulate all the future AFI fellows. I'm a cinematography fellow for 2009 and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and hopefully team up with some of you.

Hello Pau and Dani!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Chris and Nilo! Congratulations!

Looking forward to meeting you. From the number of spanish-speakers I won't have problem practicing my Spanish, right? 

Carhyu,

could you tell me more about the "questionnaire going around through admissions for anyone that's looking for other students to house with."? I'd certainly be in for that.

I'll be arriving in early august, BTW. I'd love to meet you guys ASAP!


----------



## MovieLover (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Nilo! Great to see another Spanish person here!

Filipe, you still haven't heard from USC?? Are you coming to AFI then?

Pau: how's the quest for funding going?

Anyway, very exciting to see the fellows for 2009 coming together!

Keep in touch everyone!


----------



## Sevdije (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello to everyone. I am Sevdije from Kosovo, ex-Yougoslavia. I have been accepted in the cinematogrphy program. Just found this blog now and it is very good to hear different things from 2009 fellows. Happy to meet you all.


----------



## Sevdije (Apr 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sevdije:
> Hello to everyone. I am Sevdije from Kosovo, ex-Yougoslavia. I have been accepted in the cinematogrphy program. Just found this blog now and it is very good to hear different things from 2009 fellows. Happy to meet you all soon.


----------



## CrystalMeeks (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone! Congrats on being accepted!! It's so exciting! I was accepted today to the directing program! I can't wait to meet and work with everyone. I love the idea of meeting before hand. I am looking to move at the beginning of August and I would love info about sharing housing with someone. I am from Vegas so I come to LA a lot but it will be a big step to officially move out there, I can't wait! Congrats again, it's really a big accomplishment!!!! 

Crystal


----------



## Bervis (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello All-

Got accepted to the directing discipline yesterday, and am super excited to meet everyone and get working!  Congrats to everyone, and definitely interested in meeting up with my new homies before school starts.


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I sent my deposit yesterday. I am going to be a Screenwriting fellow. I look forward to meeting you all and working with some of you.

I am also looking for housing if anyone needs a roommate.


----------



## ChristopherB (Apr 15, 2009)

Very Cool!!! It looks like some of the Directing Acceptances are starting to find their way into this forum. Let the collaborations begin. 

Btw, make sure to send in your photo and small bio about yourself to Carl Smith, if you haven't already. I sent mine in yesterday. It almost got lost in the shuffle from ALL the snail arriving from AFI lately. Today seems like the due date for the deposit and photo. Though I'm sure they won't get crazy if you send it in a couple days late. 

Welcome to all the new folks and Congrats!!! Special hello to all the latest Cinematography fellows who've joined up. 

C


----------



## AviQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey ChristopherB!

I've been LOST so many things to do! Hey what is this bio picture thing? I have not received anything from Carl! I just mailed my tuition deposit receipt to them.

Can you tell me what else is going on?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Movielover,

I haven't heard frm USC (or any other school yet), but I'm not even thinking about it anymore. AFI it is! =)

I'm very excited with this diverse group.

I can't wait to meet you all.

Good to luck to all of you waiting. Today is the big day, right?

Cheers!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats to Merkin, Bervis, Crystal, Sevdije and Nilo!  The Fellows are starting to pour in, now!

Make sure to check out the Facebook page Jake so kindly put together for us at  American Film Institute Fellows 2009


----------



## eliya (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Guys... I have been accepted couple of days ago as a directing fellow, I am already on the facebook group, But I didn't want to go up here, since it seemed that it could of cause panic on the applicants thread, 'cause you probably still remember how every letter you receive, everybody asks themselves why didn't they got it and start assuming they didn't got in.... I felt it is not fair  
anyway... I still can't tell if I am coming, and needs advice about financining since I am not aligeble for Financial aid for the AFI [because here I am not going to degree- don't have bachelor]
Trina from financial aid office have sent me a list of private loan programs, and I was wondering if anyone here familiar with loans system in the US [ I am a US citizen but never really lived here] and could guyed me alittle, maybe someone can give recomendation for specific program, or warn me about bed ones


----------



## ChristopherB (Apr 16, 2009)

Avi,

I received a letter not too long ago stating that I needed to send a 100 word MAXIMUM mini bio of myself and a 300 dpi grayscale headshot to the office by April 15th. I emailed these items to someone named, Carl Smith. I suspect it's for some printable booklet they're creating for orientation or something. I'm sure there's no need to panic though. Maybe they vary deadlines for people to send in these types of information. Contact the office and just let them know you hadn't received that type of letter. Hope this helps. 

Congrats, Eliya!!! I hope that you can come to the AFI. 

C



> Originally posted by AviQ:
> Hey ChristopherB!
> 
> I've been LOST so many things to do! Hey what is this bio picture thing? I have not received anything from Carl! I just mailed my tuition deposit receipt to them.
> ...


----------



## elliefent (Apr 16, 2009)

That's funny.  My packet doesn't have a due date for the photo and bio.  I just assumed it was due towards the end of the summer since we don't have access to it until the semester starts. oops.
I wonder if it varies on the program.

We should start a list going of who's in what program since I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone.  But then, that's what the packet's for.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a somewhat off-topic question that I figure I should ask to those of you who were accepted to AFI.

I am trying to compile a list of schools I am going to apply to, and would really like to apply to AFI because it's such a good school However, I have heard that AFI values experience over anything and that if you do not have considerable experience working on film projects that you have no chance. I will definitely have a few short films completed by the time I apply to film school, but I live in an area where there will not be any independent productions or TV stations I can work for. So essentially the only "experience" I will have is making my own short films, and I have been led to believe that that would not cut it for AFI.

Is that a correct assumption? Do all of you who got in have experience working on independent films or whatever? I would greatly appreciate any answers you can give. Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2009)

Maljidojo,

I wouldn't eliminate it from your list.  They do tend to take people with lots of experience, but they took me and my roommate and we'd only done our undergraduate work...she as an editor, me as a screenwriter. (she attends AFI now, I go to USC)

I'm a director as well, and my roommate always jokes that if I don't get enough directing instruction/experience at USC and want to avoid the economy after I graduate I should apply to AFI.  Well, I replied to her joke seriously last week, saying I don't have enough experience to get in.  She said that while it's true lots of people have serious, feature film/TV experience, plenty do not.

So, yeah, I say, don't count yourself out!

Best of luck!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by elliefent:
> We should start a list going of who's in what program since I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone.  But then, that's what the packet's for.


Here's my best stab at it.  If it's not missing someone, it'll probably be obsolete by the time it gets posted   

Cinematography: dumbdoggie, ChristopherB, guynoir, elliefent, Sevdije, Nilo

Directing: jackjesus, Bervis, CrystalMeeks, eliya

Editing: brighteyes

Producing: AviQ, wyeth1913, pospanna, Lulu, carhyu

Production Design: jean-paul

Screenwriting: Kretze, Felipe, JG86, Brian Andrews, Merkin Muffley, ProfUnrath


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Maljidojo,
> 
> I wouldn't eliminate it from your list.  They do tend to take people with lots of experience, but they took me and my roommate and we'd only done our undergraduate work...she as an editor, me as a screenwriter. (she attends AFI now, I go to USC)
> ...




Out curiosity, what kind of resume did you have when you applied to AFI? What kind of film experience did you have, etc.? I'm very interested to know what it takes to get in because I will definitely be applying if I feel I have a chance.


----------



## ChristopherB (Apr 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by elliefent:
> That's funny.  My packet doesn't have a due date for the photo and bio.  I just assumed it was due towards the end of the summer since we don't have access to it until the semester starts. oops.
> I wonder if it varies on the program.



Ellie,

The document I received (PHOTO & BIO in Top left) has a due date listed as follows, "Please email your photo and biography TOGETHER to Carl Smith, Associate Registrar at csmith@AFI.com by the due date of your confirmation deposit."

My deposit had to be sent in on the 15th of April. I sent it in quite early and then received this PHOTO & BIO document in the mail, along with some scholarship info. It certainly may vary for those who have recently just got notified of acceptance. Haha...I'm sorry to scare anyone. I hope this is at least a bit helpful. 

BTW, Very nice consolidation, Prof. 

Hasta!

C


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2009)

Not much, I'm telling you.  All schoolwork, from a small state school with a film program in is infancy.  I sent the first act of the first script I ever tried to write.  

We'd both PAd on other stuff, she on a feature, me on an SC thesis shot back home.  And I interned at a FOX station.

So...Not much.  She got in straight up, and I got in eventually, bumped off a weird rejection-waitlist admissions snafu.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, long time no post... I have been trying to sit back and allow things to happen since I have been waitlisted here and absolutely no word from USC.  Anyway, I apologize in advance for the redundancy, but I am going to post this on the other AFI thread.  My question is mostly for people in a similar situation as mine.  Have any other waitlisted people received a BIO request and financial aid documents? Thanks.


----------



## Jiyoon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there-
I'm Ji Yoon from korea, 24years old.
I applied in editing program and still waiting a good news from AFI.
OMG... it is hard to wait. I'm gonna die before I got a mail. 

Anyway, nice to meeting you all


----------



## elliefent (Apr 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Maijodojo:
> I have a somewhat off-topic question that I figure I should ask to those of you who were accepted to AFI.
> 
> I am trying to compile a list of schools I am going to apply to, and would really like to apply to AFI because it's such a good school However, I have heard that AFI values experience over anything and that if you do not have considerable experience working on film projects that you have no chance. I will definitely have a few short films completed by the time I apply to film school, but I live in an area where there will not be any independent productions or TV stations I can work for. So essentially the only "experience" I will have is making my own short films, and I have been led to believe that that would not cut it for AFI.
> ...




Maiodojo - 

As far as I have seen/gathered is that the amount of experience expected from applicants is much lower than I originally anticipated.  Now this is just coming from the cinematography world of the school but I would expect on-set experience expected for that relm would be higher than others.  

That being said, friends have told me a 22 year old (director's keep your eyes out for him. his name's Sergio) fresh out of UT Austin was accepted this year so my advice is just apply.  I think having strong work samples goes much further than work experience.

PLUS you have a huge advantage if you're a girl.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 17, 2009)

Another short question...how does applying to each discipline effect my chances to get in?

I'm pretty sure I want to do directing, but I've heard that practically everyone and their mother applies for directing. Does this mean it would be harder for me to get in? I am also interested in cinematography and editing, but i'm not sure I would want to pursue those as a career. 

Also if you apply for a discipline, i assume you are required to stay in that discipline?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ezgi (Apr 17, 2009)

hey maijodojo!
check this out..it might help for your questions.
http://www.afi.com/education/conservatory/faqs.aspx


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2009)

If you apply/are accepted to a specific discipline, that is your ONLY discipline.  Screenwriters don't dabble in editing, directors don't shoot films, and production designers don't try their hand at producing cycle projects.

If you decide you want to change disciplines after a semester, you have to drop out and re-apply.  No credits will transfer from one major to the other.

It's a conservatory, and I can't stress it enough:  you MUST be certain of your discipline when you attend AFI or you will be miserable.

Case in point, I chose not to attend their screenwriting program because I am also a director.  I wouldn't be permitted to explore that in AFI's program.

That in no way diminishes their programs...AFI is a fantastic school.  But you must be certain of, and focused on precisely what you want to study.  Chapman, and to a certain extent, UCLA, also have single discipline/conservatory approaches, rather than general production tracks where students explore all crew postions before choosing to focus on one or more aspects of filmmaking.

For your own sanity, you may need to solidify your goals before applying to programs this fall.  It would suck to make a $60K mistake.

To answer your question, Maji, I know you have to submit separate apps to each discipline, and I don't know how the application process at AFI works, if the editing people talk to the cine people talk to the directing people, and thus they would all be aware of your different aspirations, but I would imagine they do.

As the program is very, very focused, it may harm your chances if they decide you'll always be wondering if the grass is greener in the other disciplines.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 17, 2009)

So what exactly does the director discipline focus on at AFI? 

I mean I understand that they wouldn't be the ones actually using the camera, but if I was to be a director I would want to be very hands on with the cinematography, because I believe it is important to have a cohesive vision and not just let each discipline do whatever they think is best. I could see many arguments occurring if the director and the cinematographer disagree on how the film should be shot (i.e. hand-held vs. mounted cameras), though I suppose that's realistic.

Also does this mean that while AFI you would not be able to direct stuff you have written? Would you have use the scripts that the screenwriters have produced?


----------



## elliefent (Apr 17, 2009)

Maij-
I suggest you check out the book "Film School Confidential" at the local library and read the portion on AFI.  It gives a very clear description of the program, disciplines, how they work together and the reasoning behind its design.  (But read the new version.  The older one is outdated)  It's a really unique program and as everyone else has pointed out, you really want to know what you want to do before you try to get in.  That's probably why there's an emphasis on work experience.  The point is that you know exactly what you want to do, and you only want to focus on that discipline and not waste any time on other areas.  At least this is how I feel.  

Now on the topic of working with your cinematographer... one would hope you both came to the same conclusion of what the correct aesthetic choices (language) for the film are so there wouldn't be any arguing over decisions like that.  Plus, they're made before hand so you can debate it back and forth bringing on the wonderful world of collaboration where you as a director can learn to trust your DP to get you where you want to go and you as the DP can have faith in your director's decisions.

hehe
i'm so excited for this program.

On another note:

anyone that's interested, I've found this awesome database for funding.  It's called the Foundation Center. 
http://www.foundationcenter.org/

click the log in link and then click the "Foundation Grants to Individuals Online" link.
You'll need to register.  It's $10/month and gives you access to this fantastic search engine to look up any type of funding that might be relevant to you.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 17, 2009)

Well hopefully I can figure out what exactly I would like to do before I start applying to schools. I think it really is narrowed down to cinematography and directing. My dream would be to be a director, but I was looking at the AFI website at the section of alumni awards, and oh my goodness AFI grads had so many oscar nominations in cinematography. I think every single year from the past 5 years 1-2 of the nominees have been AFI graduates. Obviously they have a really good cinematography program. I am excited for you elliefent, I think you are in good hands.


----------



## Coop (Apr 21, 2009)

Deposit is in the mail - I'm coming to AFI (Producing) WOOT!


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Coop! I hope AFI is good to you.


----------



## AviQ (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay Coop! I sent my deposit a while ago, so we will meet!


----------



## ProfUnrath (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Coop!  Glad to hear you committed, Avi ; )


----------



## wyeth1913 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys, just wanted to see if anyone else is going back and forth about attending the AFI next fall? I have been trying to work it out in my brain if the cost (HUGE Debt) is worth it or not. Just wanted to see what you guys think about the subject.


----------



## wyeth1913 (Apr 23, 2009)

PS Does anyone have any idea how much the 2nd year at the AFI costs? The website is not very clear. Thank you!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey wyetth,

I hope you manage to work things out. I'm really hoping to collaborate with you.

About the cost, I assume the second year's cost is approxmately the same as the first year. 

Maybe you should just contact them.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Deposit is finally there, after finally receiving some news from IIE and Fulbright.

AFI, here we go! =)


----------



## Lulu (May 4, 2009)

Hey Wyeth, I am definitely in the same boat as you! I sent in my deposit but have since been slightly freaking out about the overall costs! The second year costs the same as the first, but the only difference is you are more free to work. I talked to the admissions office and they said that they offer jobs on campus or that many students get jobs at studios etc. I am so excited about starting, but yet so nervous about the exteme loan! We just have to think good thoughts and know that we will get AWESOME job offers after graduation in order to pay it oiff ;-)


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2009)

I just wanted to say hello. I was accepted into the screenwriting program at AFI for Fall 2009. My name is Kelly Rothberger and I guess I will see you in August!


----------



## Hernan (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys, got accepted today, just wanted to say hi, and I'm really looking forward to meeting everybody and getting to work with you as well.


----------



## AviQ (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Hernan!Which discipline will you be getting into??


----------



## Hernan (May 12, 2009)

I'm a directing fellow, and you?


----------



## AviQ (May 12, 2009)

Im a producing fellow, so I look forward to working with ya!


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 15, 2009)

Whew! I just got the call.  I have been accepted into the screenwriting program.  I look forward to meeting the other fellows.


----------



## jean-paul (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations, Ryan! 

There's an American Film Institute Fellows 2009 group on facebook, if you haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! Do any of you know when the semester actually starts?


----------



## Hernan (May 16, 2009)

yep Ryan, August 21st


----------



## Fox (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how many directors AFI accept each year? I'm arguing about this with a friend, and he told me each year, there will be 28 directors and 28 producers, 14 editors, is that ture?

Btw, I think my friend is waitlisted by the directing program and once he got the proper TOFEL score, he can get in


----------



## AviQ (May 20, 2009)

indeed there will be 28 directors & producers while production designers and editors only get 14 spots.


----------



## simondebrun (May 20, 2009)

Hi Wyeth,

Yeah, the cost of attendance is pretty big. Regarding the second year...

From the AFI website -
"The cost of attendance budget for first year Fellows will be adjusted in their second year for thesis tuition of $375 per unit or up to a total of $7,500, and increased costs if approved by the AFI Board of Trustees. First year Fellows in 2009-2010 should expect increased costs for their second year of at least their thesis tuition up to a maximum of $7,500."

So it'll be a bit more. There's the thesis film aw well. That seems to be mostly covered by donations ... though I'm guessing it's reasonable to expect each thesis team-member to have to contribute something if donations don't make it.

I guess it will be a good incentive to work hard!


----------



## simondebrun (May 20, 2009)

I guess it's worth pointing out the positive too 

AFI completely funds each of the three first year cycle projects, it's $3200 I think. This is a 'hard' limit and can't be added to, which is great. The thesis project's are give $12k to start. Most end up being in the $35-$50k range, though some can go to a special circumstances max of $65 if given permission.


Anyway, I've been thinking about these issues too. Is it worth it? It's a hard call. If your alternative is not working at getting ahead in your discipline, most likely yes, especially if you work hard. 

I've been debating film-school vs pursuing commercial directing. Regardless of the route my aim is features directing. For me film school would give me the chance to concentrate 100% on studying and shooting narrative films. My alternative would mean some income, vs debt, but perhaps a more uphill climb to develop films. Who knows though ...

All the best with your decision, I completely relate.


----------



## Jayimess (May 20, 2009)

FYI, the cycle film hard limit applies to what the school will provide.  If your budget goes over, which has happened on all SIX of my roommate's cycles this year (she's an editor, they and the PDs do twice as many films), every crew member has to pay the remainder.  This is done on a sliding scale, based on crew position.  As an editor, she tends to pay the least, usually no more than $100.

It's an amazing program.


----------



## simondebrun (May 20, 2009)

Hmm, that's interesting. That's different to what I thought. Any idea on what kind of scale they tend to go over?


----------



## Jordan M. (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,  

Jordan here, AFI Producing fellow for Fall 2009   I am relocating from the east coast (new jersey) and am looking for housing (like so many other out of state people).  The issue is, is as I am taking out loans, I have to wait for the school to take their money out of my loan package, and then they give the rest back to me as a check,  which I will then use for housing, living expenses, etc.  That said, I'd be certainly up to any ideas or suggestions, or ways to connect with other fellows (as maybe rooming together would be a great idea).  That said, anyone interested should feel free to email me at my email address:

vetdr2011@aim.com

And I look forward to meet all of my talented classmates in the fall term 

Thank You, and Congratulations To All!

Jordan Michael


----------

